# Welding My Oklahoma Joe Fire Box At Home With A Hobby Welder



## mark in the pit (Sep 25, 2017)

So... When I first put this smoker together I used regular old furnace cement to seal up around the firebox.  That didn't work out so great.  I didn't account for warping of the metal and the constant slamming of the firebox door which caused the cement to crack as it doesn't have any give.

I have used it before on the back corner of a vertical smoker and that lasted a few seasons.  It also is still working great on the smoke stack of this Oklahoma Joe smoker because there is no warping or banging close to that area where the cement is adhered to the metal.

I have used the RTV before and fiberglass rope and just about every other type of glue or epoxy from every other youtube video with previous offset smokers.  I didn't want to do that this time.  Half of the time it doesn't work or works, just not well.  I wanted something permanent and tough and quick that didn't require me to dissemble the smoker.

I thought about welding.  I haven't seen any videos where anyone tries to weld on store bought smoker at home.  Thought I would give it a try.  I have no experience welding.  Don't take my advise. This was all very new to me.  

I hope you find the video helpful or at least interesting.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2017)

That's a great video!

I have to give you point for using a welder for the first time & getting such good results!

Nice job Buddy!

Al


----------



## joe black (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats on making the effort to learn a new skill that will help you with your smoker and in the future on many other projects.

Let us see some pics of a cook on this smoker.

Good job,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## mark in the pit (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks! I'm actually making a pork shoulder and loin on it as I type.  Can upload some pics later today.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 25, 2017)

Great job on the permanent fix. While you may not care how it looks, my (very limited) experience with welding would led me to believe you should probably grind, clean, degrease and paint those fresh welds and the metal around them with some good high temp paint to prevent future rusting...just my 2 cents...

Walt.


----------



## mark in the pit (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input Walt.  I was thinking about rust.  I ended up concluding that with the smoker never getting wet (or at least hasn't yet, fingers crossed) and the build-up of all the creosote from new fires, I think there is plenty of barrier as to just leave it as is.  However, if I do end up noticing any rust in there I am sure I will clean it out and repair it promptly.


----------



## mark in the pit (Sep 25, 2017)

20170925_161155.jpg



__ mark in the pit
__ Sep 25, 2017






Small pork butt for pulling and a loin working towards medium ~ medium well.


----------

